# There's a Lord Byron in everyone



## CPProp (Oct 18, 2021)

Apparently there is a Lord Byron in everybody and I’d love to see your contributions (yours or others ) especially if they are comedic – Ever time I hear or read this one it always makes me smile - write yours and see if it make me or others smile.

It is from the late great Tony Hancock's Half Hour‘s- Lord Byron Lived Here..............

"I wish I were a Chestnut Tree, a-nourished by the sun, with twigs and leaves and branches, and conkers by the ton." Follow that! Robert Browning? I wouldn't give him house room .....


----------

